# PSE owners how many?



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Ye! I'm One....Got me a Mojo for comps and I hunt an AR 34. Waiting to test drive the X7.

I live in "P.S.E Country" Thanks In part to Black Hawk Archery in KZN, SA.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Son of Damian (Apr 23, 2007)

Me,

PSE Whitetail EXtreme


----------



## punisher338 (Jul 9, 2007)

AR 31 here.


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

Mach X for hunting
mojo 3-D for 3-D


----------



## skypilot (Dec 31, 2006)

Firestorm Lite for hunting.


----------



## Virginia Archer (Mar 18, 2007)

Here's mine...

Mojo 3-D For 3-D
Mach Pro For Indoor Spot League
X-Force For Hunting


----------



## raylloyd01 (Jan 26, 2007)

Me, but I'd shoot any brand If I felt it was the best for me.


----------



## TheCamoGhost (Nov 16, 2005)

I got an X-7 on order...does that count? :wink: Flingr


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

PSE X-Force here in Michigan.....
67# 28" draw
375 grain arrow
329 fps

I love it..............

Walleye REv......................


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Diablo
(Diablo Thread)


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I have a Mach Pro Target from a couple years back.. its' a shooter... :tongue: :wink: and a bunch of since-retired camo PSE's.... :wink:


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

I just became a PSE owner for the first time with my new X-Force

I can't wait to get out this year & put the smack down on some game with this bow!!This is by far the best 70lb bow I have ever owned !PSE engineered & designed the perfect overall package with the new X-Force:wink:


Steve


----------



## BruinBowhunter (Aug 30, 2006)

My son's PSE Thunderbolt


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

PSE Diablo here

I wish I knew how to post pic's





PSE Diablo 60# 27" NRG hybrid cam 276 fps "lefty"
Trophy Ridge Flatliner
NAP quiktune 2000 drop away
Vibracheck Omega 10" stab
G5 meta peep 
GT Ultra-Light X-Cutters 300 gr
Tru-fire hurricane release


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Jamis said:


> PSE Diablo here
> 
> I wish I knew how to post pic's


Host them someplace free like photobucket.com

then they give you to code for the picture to post here.

replace the {} with []
{img}http://www.photobucket.com/url/picture.jpg{/img}


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

I got a LH Polairs Express that I play with sometimes.


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Shaman said:


> Host them someplace free like photobucket.com
> 
> then they give you to code for the picture to post here.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!:wink:


----------



## cactus kid (Feb 13, 2006)

vengeance hybrid for me!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Here's my speed demon.:hail::laugh2: This has been through alot in the four years I've had it.


----------



## Duck65 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yep.:darkbeer:


----------



## BusterBoy (Jul 12, 2007)

A Thunderbolt here, but I am in the market for a new bow. Just don't tell my wife.:zip:


----------



## moosekiller99 (Jul 23, 2006)

Triton Pro series for me.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I am putting togather a Brute myself


----------



## pse_shooter (Jan 4, 2007)

a pse typhoon for me! Love it!


----------



## MO/ARK (Jun 16, 2004)

Well this thread gave me an excuse to take a pic of the Diablo since I got my new Bucknasty strings installed. Sexy aint she!

Matt


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

X Force for me


----------



## FLGobstopper (Dec 28, 2004)

One of my bows is an AR35.


----------



## RidgeRooster (May 28, 2006)

PSE Mach 8 is what I have been hunting and 3d shooting with for the past 10 years. She has sure been a good-un. Thanking about purchasing a X-Force.

RidgeRooster


----------



## elkarcherCO (May 3, 2003)

PSE Here


----------



## hunterj (Mar 26, 2006)

*pse*

are there any other bows out have diablo , a brute ,a firestrom lite, a firestrom x and x7 on order oh forgot my mach x


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Catalyst, Nova ,Octane, Rogue, Silver Hawk, Big 5, Deer hunter. Thats all that is left


----------



## 12ozd (Jan 25, 2007)

DIABLO sd here :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## oregonelkhunter (Mar 1, 2005)

MO/ARK said:


> Well this thread gave me an excuse to take a pic of the Diablo since I got my new Bucknasty strings installed. Sexy aint she!
> 
> Matt


Thats a sweet lookin bow
I'm just curious, did it have a lot of vibration when you got it? I see ya got limbsavers and what looks like Bowtech limb dampers too... I don't know much about PSE's, it the Diablo similar to the Vengence ?


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

X-Force here 62# 29 1/2" draw 387 grain arrow = BIG ol'e smile on my face every time i shoot previous bow was a Bruin gave it to a buddy of mine to get him into shooting


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is a pic of my X Force.


----------



## frickpse (Jun 22, 2007)

pse typhoon here


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

*pse*

I have a mach x for back up and an x force as my main hunting bow.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 8, 2007)

sold my x-cellerator and just bought a x force


----------



## MO/ARK (Jun 16, 2004)

"I'm just curious, did it have a lot of vibration when you got it? I see ya got limbsavers and what looks like Bowtech limb dampers too"

No actually it is quite silent, but in tuning I have picked up a noise I can't figure out. Instead of taking stuff off the bow to isolate it, I am tring to dampen as much as possible to try to isloate. I think it is part of my MZE, but I havent got it figured just yet. When I do, most of that "rubber" will be coming off. The bow really doesnt need it.

Matt


----------



## steeld3_4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Here's my Vengeance. Took 4 deer last year with it and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

*Count Me*

Never before this year but I bought an X Force and haven't looked back.


----------



## chuckie33 (May 3, 2007)

Count me in. Shooting an X-Force as well.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

Octane and Mojo here.

had a lot of different PSE bows


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like PSE is making a big comeback. Not that they ever failed in the sales department but I am finding alot of Big three owners getting drafted over to PSE:wink:


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Pse*

I shoot Archery Research bows.

AR31

AR34

AR Velocity.


----------



## Michigan Bob (Oct 26, 2002)

2000 PSE Sidewinder ands 2006 PSE Bruin had to pick a bow company since Golden Eagle died and I am very happy with PSE product and customer service.


----------



## deer_hunt'n (Mar 10, 2005)

+1 for Typhoon


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Used to be a Hoyt shooter but love the looks and feel of the new PSE's. Diablo NH for hunting, Mojo 3D for spots and a Mojo 3D for 3D. BEST grip is just that, the BEST. With Pete back in charge of things look for some more great bows in the near future. I'd be willing to bet the '08 line up will be really good!


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

pse venom, Shark, Rogue nh and soon to be x force


----------



## HARTMAN25 (Feb 2, 2007)

Mach x for everything man i love this bow


----------



## Deer Karma (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been shooting pse bows for the past 17 years and have had no problems with them.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

I have one :embara: but its somewhat old and I use it to shoot Carp, Gar, etc. ...if fall in I'm not so worried about loosing it :wink:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

not yet... im getting my mojo soon haha


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 8, 2003)

Proud shooter of PSE...also Mathews and Hoyt.


----------



## Paper-Cut (Mar 18, 2007)

PSE Nova does the trick for me!!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

Dont know if this will work,but here it goes


----------



## oregonelkhunter (Mar 1, 2005)

Gotta say, PSE'S makin some sweet lookin bows ......


----------



## findog (Aug 1, 2005)

*Thunderbolt*

This will be it's seventh year and it has helped me take 20+. :tongue:


----------



## shawn d (Dec 5, 2003)

Xforce 
Dialbo
Mach Pro


----------



## RJ1 (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a AR Velocity.

I want an X-Force.


----------



## bluegrasshunter (Sep 4, 2006)

*2004 Fierstorm Lite*

Looking at the X-Force and Firestorm-X, but love my Lite.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

I have to admit that the only PSE I ever owned was a mid 90's model, an SLR if I remember right, that thing would just shake rattle and roll everytime I shot it. It was pretty quick but I didn't feel the need for the punishment it put out on release. I'm sure the newer models are better by now I just haven't revisted them??


----------



## Hemi (Feb 13, 2005)

I wouldnt shoot one of those PSE crapers. 

I shoot a browing illiusion!! :wink:


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

Hemi said:


> I wouldnt shoot one of those PSE crapers.
> 
> I shoot a browing illiusion!! :wink:



lol...too funny...:tongue:


----------



## 12Cedars (Aug 4, 2004)

LR-1


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

I did not realize this was a show off thread!
I need to take new one. Gave my Dad my vibrachecks and got Sims Modules for the Riser.










Want game pictures as well?


----------



## dairyboy4 (Jun 24, 2007)

DIABLO for me!!!!!!!!!!!11:wink:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Shaman said:


> I did not realize this was a show off thread!
> I need to take new one. Gave my Dad my vibrachecks and got Sims Modules for the Riser.
> 
> 
> ...


I have my bere gargles on now but thats a sexu bow to me!


----------



## CTA (Apr 13, 2006)

After 19 years of nothing but Hoyt products, I'm shooting an Xforce. I'm very impressed with what it can do.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

CTA said:


> After 19 years of nothing but Hoyt products, I'm shooting an Xforce. I'm very impressed with what it can do.


I left mathews after 10 yrs. Couldnt stomach the prices for what other companies can do cheaper


----------



## raylloyd01 (Jan 26, 2007)

Gotta figure out how to post photos.....it's almost 1 am and I just got home from my lease with my first X-FORCE kill. 95 degrees this evening and I'm sitting in a tree in a snake infested, mosquito overrun swamp to try and kill a hog. Ding-Ding-Ding ..... X-Force: 1 Pork chops: 0
Wow !!!! This bow blew a 365gr Rad X-weave thru his shield and out his chest (steep angle from a 20' millenium ladder stand) 100gr Grim Reapers.
The boar was every bit of 250 lbs, solid black with nice cutters. 26 yard shot. I've killed bigger with my gun, but not my bow. First kill with my X !! :darkbeer: Man I'm stoked. The only sound I heard was a THWACCCCK ! I think the hog thought he was hit by lightning ! Blood trail was 60-70 yards in real thick nasty swamp. I will try and post pics tomorrow (when my daughter shows me how...) 337 fps + 91.5 lbs KE = Pork chops on the grill !!


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have owned many PSE bows over the years...They all served me very well...But one of them stands out to me...

PSE Enforcer was the quietest bow I have ever owned period...!


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

raylloyd01 said:


> Gotta figure out how to post photos.....it's almost 1 am and I just got home from my lease with my first X-FORCE kill. 95 degrees this evening and I'm sitting in a tree in a snake infested, mosquito overrun swamp to try and kill a hog. Ding-Ding-Ding ..... X-Force: 1 Pork chops: 0
> Wow !!!! This bow blew a 365gr Rad X-weave thru his shield and out his chest (steep angle from a 20' millenium ladder stand) 100gr Grim Reapers.
> The boar was every bit of 250 lbs, solid black with nice cutters. 26 yard shot. I've killed bigger with my gun, but not my bow. First kill with my X !! :darkbeer: Man I'm stoked. The only sound I heard was a THWACCCCK ! I think the hog thought he was hit by lightning ! Blood trail was 60-70 yards in real thick nasty swamp. I will try and post pics tomorrow (when my daughter shows me how...) 337 fps + 91.5 lbs KE = Pork chops on the grill !!


way to go. Run a search on loading phots there plent of thread about it and I suck at explaining how to do it!


----------



## raylloyd01 (Jan 26, 2007)

raylloyd01 said:


> Gotta figure out how to post photos.....it's almost 1 am and I just got home from my lease with my first X-FORCE kill. 95 degrees this evening and I'm sitting in a tree in a snake infested, mosquito overrun swamp to try and kill a hog. Ding-Ding-Ding ..... X-Force: 1 Pork chops: 0
> Wow !!!! This bow blew a 365gr Rad X-weave thru his shield and out his chest (steep angle from a 20' millenium ladder stand) 100gr Grim Reapers.
> The boar was every bit of 250 lbs, solid black with nice cutters. 26 yard shot. I've killed bigger with my gun, but not my bow. First kill with my X !! :darkbeer: Man I'm stoked. The only sound I heard was a THWACCCCK ! I think the hog thought he was hit by lightning ! Blood trail was 60-70 yards in real thick nasty swamp. I will try and post pics tomorrow (when my daughter shows me how...) 337 fps + 91.5 lbs KE = Pork chops on the grill !!


Sorry it took so long. Just learned how to post my own pics, so in accordance with Man Law ......


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

I can not figure out how to resize & upload pictures directly to the thread yet but here is my X-Force on the Photobucket link below :wink:


http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x286/SteveBowhunter/000_1361.jpg


http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x286/SteveBowhunter/000_1364.jpg


Steve


----------



## jgregoire687 (Dec 28, 2006)

old polaris, looking to upgrade

Jerry


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

*Pse*

Yep.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a Venom, seems to be a decent bow for the $300 I have invested.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

add me to the list


----------



## TTS in PA (Aug 7, 2006)

raylloyd01 said:


> Me, but I'd shoot any brand If I felt it was the best for me.


Ditto,

TTS


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I just drew back my brute foe the first time its smooth now that I can get it back I will get a rest put on and will probably be shooting in a couple of weeks!!!!:wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Have an old nova and use the vengeance for hunting. Got a mojo 3d and a shark for targets. Just set up my older shark, dont know why I put it down...a shooter. Also shoot a martin for targets.


----------



## tpro68 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Mach X*

I bought a Mach X this year and love it.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 30, 2005)

Have 6 of them.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

Mach 10, AR37 and AR Velocity

Marc


----------



## t-maximus (Apr 14, 2005)

*got 2 right now*

Been shooting them for about 20 years! Right now I have a PSE Durango that is for sale and an AR35 that I'm setting up.


----------



## cutonimpact (Jul 24, 2007)

love my new firestorm x


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

I started out with an F2 Maxis. Shooting a Shark now (with fingers) and if I could ever stumble across a few hundred extra bucks I'd buy a Mojo.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I own a Bear, a Martin, and a PSE. The PSE is I believe an 05 model Primos. It's by far my favorite and my hunting rig.


----------



## stuckinthemud (Oct 5, 2005)

Uhuh

Nate


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 25, 2007)

*me me*

check the sig


----------



## Industry (Jan 29, 2004)

I can't be the only one here with a Scorpion. I like it very much. shoots better than I do.:wink:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Where do you find PSE avatars?


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

2005 Browning Illusion


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

i've been shooting PSE from the begining and have owned about a dozen or so PSE bows. right now i have 4 of them. owned a couple hoyts over the years to, but luv me PSE's:wink:


----------



## adbacon (Aug 1, 2007)

*I do*

I shoot a fire flite 33 one cool bow


----------



## Tapfoot (Oct 21, 2004)

PSE - Dakota, very popular bow I see!


----------



## rip125 (Jan 6, 2003)

still shooting my 03 nitro but thinking of the new x force :tongue:


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

For the first time in many years I am shooting something other than a Mathews or Hoyt....This year I got a Mach X & I love the darn thing. It's a great shooting bow, I am glad I decided to get it! For the first time since the days of the Mach 4 PSE has a killer lineup (in my humble opinion). 

:wink:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

a bunch more than I thought!


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

AR34. Best bow I have owned. Sold my Mathews for it!


----------



## venison (Aug 29, 2006)

I shoot mathews now but I had a PSE fireflite for years and it was and still is the smoothest bow I ever shot. It only hit around 220 fps at 62 pounds in the late 80's with a 2114 aluminum but it was sweet. I shot a lot of deer with it and would still have it except it was a little heavy and long for treestands in todays standards. PSE is a great bow.


----------



## tbreed725 (Aug 31, 2007)

ive got a PSE coyote not alot of guys like it on here but mine is actually a shooter.


----------



## mikey s (Oct 3, 2006)

OK, I still shoot my PSE Mach flite 4, yeah its 25 years old, but hey, I can think of a few other things that are 25 years old I'd like in my hands too! It's doing 254fps baby.:embara:


----------



## 4_Blade (Nov 19, 2005)

What exactly is a PSE?:dontknow:.........


----------



## foyt20 (Sep 26, 2007)

I have an 03 or 04 PSE Deer Hunter that i have to get all tuned up.


----------



## VITALS (Jan 12, 2007)

me too


----------



## flyinfeathers (Aug 15, 2007)

Upgraded from a Thunderbolt to a new Firestorm X.


----------



## splayed (Jul 31, 2007)

I own a PSE Brute, absolutely love it.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Pse*

In the early 90's I used to own 14 PSE bows.Me and Belinda's setups:
70lb X-Force 7 27'' Belinda 60lb X-Force 6 26''.Both are excellent bows


----------



## spoco57 (Aug 31, 2005)

'05 Illusion, and I'm not about to step down to a PSE!


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

The first bow I bought was a PSE Maurader from Cabelas.


----------



## Mr. November (Sep 6, 2007)

PSE "The Beast" Pro Series for me:darkbeer:


----------



## tak1522 (Feb 20, 2007)

05 bruin, buddy has an 06 Brute. That thing is so smooth and has no vibration.


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

Been shooting PSE for along time now.

X Force / MOJO 3D / Diablo
F22 / F22 / F35 Sight
Phantom Arrow Rest 
Vibracheck 
Radial X Weaves :wink:


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

txcookie said:


> a bunch more than I thought!


The millions of others are out hunting.
They don't bother with archery forums.


----------



## parkerhuntr89 (Sep 20, 2007)

pse brute fell in love with it when i shot it dont care for the big grip but that can change


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

old Graybeard said:


> I have to admit that the only PSE I ever owned was a mid 90's model, an SLR if I remember right, that thing would just shake rattle and roll everytime I shot it. It was pretty quick but I didn't feel the need for the punishment it put out on release. I'm sure the newer models are better by now I just haven't revisted them??


Well I would say that NO mid 90's bow compares to anything on the market today reguardless of who the manufacture was.

That said PSE X force 28" 375 grain arrow # 321 fps. Smooked a 110 in 8 pointer with it this year! Shooting maximas with 100 gr slick tricks and I blew through both shoulder bones and into the ground about 10 inches at 35 yards!!!


----------



## findog (Aug 1, 2005)

Thunderbolt 7th year.:wink:


----------



## tjharmon (Jan 2, 2008)

*Pse Bows*

PSE BOWS? I shoot em'...I dive nails with em'
70-80# XSR for Huntin (2 Bull Elk) (7 Whitetail Buck) 9 years
60-70# XSR for 3-D and Target (5, 300 scores, 5 spot league) 9 years
Both Bows set up Identical except for sights and poundage, Folks say they are unforgiving, but I hate the thought of gettin new ones!


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Shot them and I just didn't take to them, though, some of the bows in this thread look mighty sweet!


----------



## dcar_roll (Jun 24, 2007)

I have used PSE's for years. I now hunt with an AR34 but still have a custom PSE as my back-up.


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

+1 (for now)


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*I've had several,,,,*

Sold a 2004 PSE Mach 12 Centerfire Cam 60# and my 2005 Mach 12 Hybrid cam. Had a 1985 Mach 1.5 but it went back to the factory showing surface limb cracks after 20 years of use!


I sold a 2007 X Force 6" BH to help fund my new-----> SUPER SHORT 60#
I am very satisfied with it after shooting it for 2 days now. It now looks "normal size" and my others look HUGE.


----------



## killerb68 (Oct 4, 2007)

PSE Brute for 3d
PSE Quantum for spots (Good Vibrations)


----------



## davon (Jan 30, 2004)

*Pse*

I shoot a PSE Mach X and might be getting an X force SS.


----------



## PGA07 (Oct 13, 2006)

Some like 'em, some don't.

I have a Diablo, an X-Force 7 and the Dream Season.

Guess I like 'em!:wink:


----------



## fatboyte (Mar 29, 2006)

i sure am loven my X-FORCE


----------



## Curved Bone (Dec 1, 2007)

PSE Bruin, 60#

The score sheet reads; 3 deer. 1 bear, 2 feral cats.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

I just bought a new X-Force and I am loving it :RockOn::jam::rock::banana::hello2:


----------



## jc395 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Stingray*

I've got an 01 Stingray that I use for hunting. I want to buy another, but this one is still doing the job.


----------



## fallrain (Mar 7, 2007)

*2007 Black Mach X*

I have a black Mach X which is fast and smooth even for an average shooter like myself. My 2 previous bows were PSE LD-280 which I still have and shoots great and I had another PSE Pulsar many years ago that I miss.


----------



## VENGENCE (Aug 9, 2007)

*pse*

yes sir i do 
firestorm x and a vengence love them both
way ahead of the rest


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

x-7 for me! and a Mathews Dren.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Started archery with a PSE Bull ten years ago and still have it.
From time to time I shoot some 3D course with friends with this antique 65 pound bow.
Still like it.


----------



## dave E (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm On The Train


----------



## spearotiki (Nov 27, 2007)

I started shooting PSE's in '95 after selling them and setting them up in a pro shop I worked at...have had 6 since then...good company and great customer service...they have economical bows that really perform well...I have owned Mach series...and am just as happy with my new Brute...

Mr Shepley is for sure a pioneer...he made machined risers a part of the industry...and the youth models Browning sell s are A#1...I only wish when I was a kid they were around !!


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

pse diamondback, my first bow. and a new firestorm x, a recent addition.


----------



## elecshoc (Dec 7, 2006)

fallrain said:


> I have a black Mach X which is fast and smooth even for an average shooter like myself. My 2 previous bows were PSE LD-280 which I still have and shoots great and I had another PSE Pulsar many years ago that I miss.


The Mach X looks awesome...

I have a Dakota...:wink:


----------



## pierrescho (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a PSE Dakota 50-70lbs. RH.

I have order an Viper Pro 2000 and now I have the Problem, should I install this sight on my Dakota or on my Bear "The Truth" 2007ér Modell? What are you thinking?:set1_thinking:
pierrescho


----------



## Illustrator (Aug 9, 2007)

Another PSE shooter... and if Q has his way, the new bow will be a PSE as well :becky:

Great bows at prices you can actually afford.


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

Aye!


----------



## ToddC (Dec 28, 2006)

*Pse*

Been shooting PSE since he mid 80's!


----------



## hpo (Jan 29, 2008)

Baby G-Force for me. 

Bought in 98 after selling my Spirit. I really want to be a PSE-er for life (and the new X-Force's absolutely entice me!) but I can get a steep discount on the Redheads. The Krptic is calling my name. Time to update!


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

pse shooter here also have a 07 brute and looking for a durango for 3d


----------



## belden148 (Feb 6, 2007)

Picked up a X-force TS just yesterday...love it so far...I'll let you know what I shoot tomorrow for leauge


----------



## kles (Jan 17, 2008)

I purchased an x-force super short a few weeks ago... It's about a foot shorter than my old bow (Hoyt GameGetter vinage '86) and shoots about 100 fps faster

I can't believe how quiet, fast and accurate it is!

I showed it to a friend yesterday and he exclaimed 'that is one ugly kids bow!'
I love it.


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

i own a pse. plan on owning another one soon(xforce ss)


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

I own a 2007 Illusion - does that count?

If it doesn't I have an early 90's PSE Caroll Marauder II - it's in perfect shape. It does however shake your teeth out when you shoot it!


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

still have my brute.

awesome bow.
wish it was as fast as my apex 7.


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Vengeance here!!!


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

txcookie said:


> Who shoots PSE bows?


Yup, Carrera and an XForce.


----------



## dlhredfoxx (Feb 5, 2008)

'06 Mach-X 70#, 29" draw. Love it!!!


----------



## CarolIntruder (Nov 16, 2007)

Old Carol Intruder! dont think i could ever get rid of it.
looking to get a new stinger as well.


----------



## StixNString (Oct 23, 2007)

Pse 5000 Cm


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Cariss 


I ike that bow you got there


Sexy


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks, plus its a shooter!!


----------



## Dendo (Feb 12, 2008)

*Pse*

I shoot the pse stingray for 3ds and hunting has served me well


----------



## xforce_nut (Jul 28, 2007)

*Pse Rig*

Xforce 70# set at 64lbs, QAD rest, Sword acu-sight with 4, 019 pins and 2, 010 pins. home made STS


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

I own a Bruin L3. It was a real dog until I put a drop away rest on it. It shoots as good as anything out there now.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

'01 Pro series Avenger for me.


----------



## davon (Jan 30, 2004)

*pse*

I shoot a PSE Mach X from 06 and love it. Im getting a X force SS so I am selling the Mach X if anyone is interested.


----------



## FLINT HEAD (Aug 5, 2003)

Firestorm X for me!! I'm a PSE man all the way... I 've shot them all and still come back home to PSE everytime.


----------



## McPhee (Jan 22, 2008)

*PSE Fire-Flite*

I have an older PSE Fire-Flite that used to have an overdraw. I hated it. I recently took the overdraw off and put on a whisker biscuit and it shoots very nice but is heavy. 

I bought a Diamond Liberty for my main bow and will use the Fire-Flite as a backup bow and to have a bow for my son-in-law to shoot when he visits.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a PSE Excursion that I purchased at Gander Mountain in 2005. I just recently purchased a Mossy Oak X for hunting.

Now that I'm on their field staff, I'm planning on retiring the Excursion and getting a Thunderbolt X for my hunting bow and turn the Mossy Oak into a tournament bow.

I've been shooting PSE since 1983 and will continue to shoot them until they day they pull it from my cold dead hands


----------



## opossum (Feb 22, 2007)

Just snuck in a Firestorm X without my wife noticing! I really like it, now I might have to try an X Force.


----------



## luckydog2 (Mar 9, 2008)

AR-31 here!


----------



## PSE76 (Jun 9, 2007)

'07 X-Force,

'05 Vengeance NRG Hybrid as a back-up,

Had an '04 Bruin, wish I still had it,

and before that I had 2 PSE Something-Or-Others, not sure what they were, they were homemade camo spray painted, that were bought 2nd hand from my cousin, in the mid 80's.


----------



## 3d wanna B (Nov 11, 2007)

2008 PSE Mach X Shoots alot better than i do!! Had several Hoyts wanted a new one this year just TOOOO HIGH!!! My first bow was a PSE NOVA!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i got an x-force. love it


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*got my share*

i have my fair share of pse bows,,,,but i also have a fair share of mathews,hoyt and bowtech too....

my pse bows,,,,,,

x-force 6
g-force mh cams
scorpion custom
custom-g 80 pounds
primos
AR34 ram and a half
supra



is that enough ????lol.... i really need to sell off a few of them cause i never shoot them. the supra,primos,and AR34 all have less then 20 shots TOTAL thru them !!!! they are as new in the bow except i put winners choice on the primos...any offers ??? lol


----------



## buckyjr (Mar 11, 2008)

*Pse Rules*

Fire Storm Lite 
X Force Ts
Xforce 7
Ar 37 Cant Beat Us Join Us


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

08-X-Force-6
07-AR 35
Love both of them!!!!!!!


----------



## EAZY (Feb 12, 2005)

Diabol
Durango


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Mojo NH...very nice, smooth, forgiving bow!


----------



## dicholscrn (Feb 22, 2008)

*My first bow*

Just bought a new Nova. I know its not the best but it sure has me excited!!


----------



## PSE76 (Jun 9, 2007)

dicholscrn said:


> Just bought a new Nova. I know its not the best but it sure has me excited!!


Whatever gets you in the woods! Congrats and good luck, I'm sure it will serve you well!!:thumb:


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

AR 35 and a PSE Xcellerator "franken bow" with Zephyr cams.

Would like an X force...but will wait to see how they hold up and clearance $$$$.
Always wanted a Mojo......


----------



## twisted1600 (Feb 23, 2007)

View attachment 371740


View attachment 371741


----------



## shopguy (Oct 24, 2006)

*Pse*

I'm One!


----------



## tx.archer (Aug 5, 2007)

*Pse Bows*

Pro Series Bruin 2 cam here. 

tx.archer


----------



## tme_23 (Mar 12, 2008)

*PSE shooter*

I've been shooting a PSE Mach Elite for about the last five years. This was my first PSE bow and it was by no means new when I got it, but I immediately liked from the first shot. I've recently purchased a Firestorm X and look forward to many great hunts with it.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

*PSE Owner here*

I shoot a PSE Brute and love it. No bad Vibes. in a year I'll be putting together a X=force.:wink:


----------



## huntfish616 (Nov 7, 2007)

I still love my 03' Primos STL...I've made a lot of great memories with it and many more to come, great bow:wink:


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I shoot a Mossy Oak X for tournament shooting and just got the Thunderbolt X as a hunting bow.

I've been shooting PSE bows for over 25 years now and will never find another brand that is this comfortable in my hands to shoot.


----------



## huntingnwfl (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a pse buckmaster


----------



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

*PSE Beast here...*

and I flippin' love it! *Quiet*, smooth....easy to set up/tune...I'm hooked!


----------



## Redskinswin (Apr 9, 2008)

PSE bows for me:

Mach Flite 4
Fire Flite Express
Carroll Marauder

Current Bow is the Thunderbolt LC.

LOVED EVERY ONE OF THEM.


----------



## aearley (Mar 30, 2008)

PSE Octane for me.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

I have just recieved a new Diablo, this bow is going to be certain death on many a whitetail in years to come. 8"+ brace height AND 300 fps at the same time !! can you say FORGIVING, this bow can almost shoot itself.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

from PSE I shoot a Mach X and a X Force 

great bows!


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

My newest PSE. A 2007 Mach X X1 that I picked up from the classifieds. It is replacing my 2005 Vengeance.


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

I got a couple..


----------



## dwarners (May 4, 2008)

i do too . i shoot a 08 X-force TS just picked it up about a mouth ago and i love the bow it's great for hunting for turkeys out of the dubble bull and i have a 05 AR 31 and that bow is just awsome love them both and will keep shooting PSE


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Spirit Jr*

My son is shooting a PSE Spirit Jr and loves it.
.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Still got love for my 07 Brute

Plan on making more memories with it next yr:wink:

Here is a succes story
http://www.archerytalkblog.com/


----------



## ajkbruin (Apr 27, 2008)

i shoot PSE Bruin
first bow


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Yup, PSE for me!


----------



## deismech (Jan 29, 2008)

*Me Too*

Firestorm X


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Put me down for three shooters. Son has the Mach X, Wife has PSE Scorpion, and I have an AR Velocity.


----------



## mike&bonnie (Apr 23, 2008)

X-Force ...


----------



## lucoca4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pse*

Dream season x force


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Bump for the best bowhunting company in the WORLD! 

From the Nova to the Xforce these things shoot and these things KILL!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

X-Force here....


----------



## rayburn62 (Aug 10, 2008)

Infinity LD 280 I have shot for about 14 years and my new PSE Catalyst from Halorules right here on AT. I set it up last night and will be putting the tune to it today. PSE bows are works of CNC machined art.


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*PSE Dream Season*

I have a left handed PSE Dream Season 60#, 29" draw, HHA 5519 single pin sight, ST, whisker biscuit, PSE Radial X weave stl hunter 200, tubed peep, loop.

Great bow shoots great, will get custom strings, tubeless peep, drop away rest after the season.

Started baiting bear today, hope to start monday. Have a camp where there has always been bear and very little pressure on them.

Will post photo if sucessfull


----------



## Northern-Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hubby has a Stinger package. Nobody else seems to have it, is it only a Canada thing or is it too cheap for serious archers?


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

*me too*

its in my sig.....


bigbucks170


----------



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

I love my PSE...it's an old Beast, but I love it!


----------



## DBrenna (Nov 14, 2007)

X Force 7!! 2nd year.


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

spoco57 said:


> '05 Illusion, and I'm not about to step down to a PSE!


PSE makes Browning idiot.and they make AR research


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Xforces baby X3 cant wait to see the 09's


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

spoco57 said:


> '05 Illusion, and I'm not about to step down to a PSE!


:wink: I know your joking!


----------



## TnScott (Mar 2, 2003)

Mach X .


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*AR is PSE*

I have 2


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

those AR's are freakin sexy! I bet them deer just say take me!


----------



## shrapnel (Dec 3, 2008)

PSE Typhoon and a Browning Rage here


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

had lots over the years.

even a tour through the factory.

currently shooting an XForce and an AR Velocity

Cold Weather


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

*Pse*

Mach 9 for spots
Mach 8 for 3-D 
Thunderbolt for hunting
soon Moneymaker for Field


----------



## Whitetail4ever (Dec 4, 2008)

PSE Whitetail EXtreme here....love it! Although, that X-force sure looks sweet and I bet it is awesome to shoot. Supposedly it is the fasted bow out there...is that true?


----------



## spoco57 (Aug 31, 2005)

connor_93 said:


> PSE makes Browning idiot.and they make AR research


Idiot???? Can't you see the smilies, bonehead?

Merry Christmas:elf_moon:


----------



## yborboy (Dec 13, 2007)

*The modern & the antique*

2007 PSE Firestorm X for hunting deer and hogs. Before that, one of the earliest PSE compounds ever made...I think I bought it in '74...still accurate and deadly-wood laminate limbs and quite heavy by today's standards.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

*xforce 6*


----------



## AIMSTR8 (Aug 21, 2008)

X force Dream Season
Baby G
Infinity SR1000


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Spirit Jr*

My 14-year-old son has an old Spirit Jr.

It's a nice bow. I wish I could shoot it, but his draw length is too short for me.
.


----------



## Deuce Frehley (Nov 21, 2008)

I bought my first bow in August. The Browning Micro Adreneline HX. PSE makes Browning. I love it. What a great bow to start off with. I had gone to Cabela's with the intention of possibly buying a PSE, but the ones in stock were not the correct draw lengths for me. I was being helped by a PSE rep, who suggested I try the Browning. I've only been shooting since August and I hope to enter the bowhunting world someday.


----------



## moosekiller99 (Jul 23, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## roboz (Jun 30, 2003)

X Force here and another on the way


----------



## Powerstroker (Oct 2, 2008)

Dream Season Baby!!! Best bow I have ever shot.


----------



## Bucket Head (Oct 25, 2006)

I own 3 PSE's

Rageous - My dad has used this bow ever since I bought the Quantum
Quantum - My brother uses this bow ever since I bought the Mach 12
Mach 12 - My current bow.

Dad wants me to get a new bow this year so he can get my Mach 12 as another hand me down.


----------



## BuckBrann02 (Mar 20, 2006)

I shoot a Carrera Lightning Cam I've had since 2000: 29", 70lbs. I'm looking to upgrade soon. I want either the X-Force GX or the Dream Season X-Force GX: 28", 50lbs.


----------



## bowhunt03 (Apr 22, 2008)

PSE Nova - It is my first bow, I have had it for 5 years now. I am deffinitly ready for an upgrade, but this bow has done me well. I have shot 5 deer with it. I am a little suprised there wasn't a few more of them on here. It is a solid bow tho, shot on the original string for 4 years, didn't know any better, and string still was in good shape. At 55# with a 29" draw and 480 grain total arrow weight, I don't even want to know how slow it is, cuase it is slow... but I got pass throughs on both of the does I shot this year, so I guess that's what matters.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

I had a pse scorpion a few years back shot really good, i have been shooting hoyt for the last few years, but picked up a 08 xforce 6 last week and so far so good shoots awesome,but will still shoot my hoyt for 3d for now and use the xforce for hunting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Dream Season*

I have a 2008 Dream Season left handed, HHA 5519 sight, whisker biscuit (for now), ST. 29" draw.

Love this bow


----------



## jbush (May 23, 2008)

AR31 It's quiet, smooth, SLOW, and deadly. I love it, and their customer service is second to none.


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*me 2*

x-force for me.


----------



## XFHUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

Pse


----------



## kdeckels (Nov 28, 2008)

PSE for me. 

Wanted a Dream Season, but since it's my 1st bow I bought a NOS Bruin. 

More than satisfied for now - had a local guy install a peep, adjust the draw & helped me paper tune it. The guy charged me $13 & I paid him $25, but it was worth at least twice that much to me.


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

*pse*

Just switched back in august have a 09 dream season and will be ordering a money maker hybrid at ata show in about 3 weeks


----------



## Barlow (Nov 17, 2008)

Signature needs to be updated, but I couldn't bring myself to get rid of it.  Added an 09 X-Force GX in mid November to keep it company.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Have been since I first got into archery 8 or 9 years ago. Started with a Nove, went through several AR's and here's what I have now


----------



## RageSavage18 (Apr 26, 2008)

Signature tells all


----------



## Stevem63 (Dec 22, 2007)

I shoot an 08 stinger


----------



## drysmoke (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah Buddy,2008 PSE X FORCE TS 70# 28 in draw 325 grain arrow 342 fps with a Steelforce Phathead 100 gr
Ordered the 2009 X FORCE SS in 80# we'll see how smokin fast that one soon.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Why would you shoot an arrow that is 25 grains under weight?!  :nono: No wonder your speed is up there 


drysmoke said:


> Yeah Buddy,2008 PSE X FORCE TS 70# 28 in draw 325 grain arrow 342 fps with a Steelforce Phathead 100 gr
> Ordered the 2009 X FORCE SS in 80# we'll see how smokin fast that one soon.


----------



## sting88 (Dec 31, 2008)

*07 PSE Firestorm X*

I am fairly new to archery and decided a couple months ago that I would buy a bow and practice the rest of the year and hopefully be able to hunt next season.
I did some research and ended up buying my PSE on e-bay. I think I got a pretty good deal around 325.00 complete setup.

I have got to tell you this bow is an absolute joy to shoot I can go out back and shoot it for hours at a time. Hundreds of arrows....

I feel that I am getting pretty good, Maybe before end of season I will get in the treestand and give her a whirl.

07 PSE FirestormX
70# with 29" DL
G5 Sight 5 pin
Whisker Biscuit which is about to be changed to either QAD or Rip Cord
Vibracheck Stabilizer
G5 meta peep
Scott Little Goose release
Bohning 4 arrow quiver

The only changes I have made to the bow was Peak Performance custom string and G5 peep. The stock string left something to be desired peep was all over the place.
I am very happy with PSE Quality.
Next bow will be 09 Chaos for wife soon...
Jason


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)

My Bowmadness 32


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

sting88 said:


> I am fairly new to archery and decided a couple months ago that I would buy a bow and practice the rest of the year and hopefully be able to hunt next season.
> I did some research and ended up buying my PSE on e-bay. I think I got a pretty good deal around 325.00 complete setup.
> 
> I have got to tell you this bow is an absolute joy to shoot I can go out back and shoot it for hours at a time. Hundreds of arrows....
> ...


Yea you got a excellent deal! :darkbeer: good job!


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Pse*

08 Dream Season 50-60#
08 Browning Mirage 60-70#


----------



## aboa (Sep 6, 2008)

not yet but will be next week waiting on my XF 6 70 lb 29" cant wait


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been with pete since he put brackets on a wooden recurve,does anyone remember those?


----------



## buckmadness75 (Nov 23, 2008)

i shoot pse and matthews i like the matthews better, more forgiving


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

I am a proud PSE owner


----------



## wisbowparker (Mar 7, 2005)

07 x-force hf
08 x-force hf
proof in the pics


----------



## vic1 (Sep 16, 2007)

2, X-Force SS
68lbs. 28inDL
Schaffer Drop Away Rest
Schaffer Opposition sight
CX Maxima 250's
Rocky Mtn. Ironheads 100 grn.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Any reports on the Bow Madness????


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

1st pse~FireFlite
2nd~X-Force
3rd~X-Force SS
NOW
XF7 Silver
XF7 All BLACK
XF7 digital riser Black Limbs
XF7GX Black Riser Digital limbs
BOWMADNESS XL!!!!!!
Moneymaker NI~~
1-Orange
1-Silver
1-BLACKED OUT!!
Hello......My name is Chad, and Im a Bowaholic


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

chad tell me about the Bow Madness??????

I hate the BEST grip can you get anything else ?????


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I got an X Force two weeks ago, the first PSE I have owned since a Baby G. So far I like her a bunch. Managed to kill a nice little 8 point with it last friday.


----------



## joeah (Jun 15, 2002)

*PSE Owner*

I have continuously owned PSEs since the early 70s. They just make an excellent, reliable bow. There just was not any reason to change?


----------



## customss (Nov 22, 2008)

08 x-force ss
97 nova


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

txcookie said:


> Who shoots PSE bows?


I own a PSE Mach X and I am very happy with the bow.


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

I have 2
PSE rogue for hunting
PSE primos for 3-d


----------



## GA-Cracker (Jun 11, 2007)

That would be an 08 X Force SS.


----------



## saskarcher (Feb 1, 2008)

ya me too. x force and a mojo nrg 3d one cam


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

I got my X-Force set up last night. 60# way faster than my 70# bow!
I think I need another!!


----------



## genuinejewell (Dec 30, 2007)

*It's a Family Affair*

Hubby has a '07 X-Force 7. My daughter is using my old Nova (late '90 or early 2000 model can't remember.) 

Last week I ordered a 32" Bowmadness. Can't wait for it to come in.  This past season I was using a Mathews SQ2, but the grip didn't fit my hand right. I have a short DL (25.5") and besides shooting the madness I shot the X-Force SS NI, but for me the madness had a smoother draw and it was a little faster.

Lori


----------



## straightshot101 (Nov 25, 2008)

pse rogue X for me


----------



## engholm (Jan 5, 2009)

*pse*

I am a pse owner but I'm trying to sell. Its not that i didnt like the pse speeds, i have an x-force 7 and i liked it. Then i shot a bowtech guardain and couldnt believe the smoothness and ease of shooting. OF course if you want speed you'll have to give up some smoothness and have a harsh draw cycle. I liked the fact that you can fly an 390 grain arrow at 315 FPS . I like the higher brace height of the x-force 7. IF anyone wants to buy a 07 PSE x force with trophy ridge drop away and and TR trophy guide matrix site look my bow up you can take a look. Bow only shot maybe 100 times no nicks looks brand new.


----------



## Miodetx (Jan 3, 2009)

*Pse*

PSE X Force here


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

Shwing!


----------



## MikeHoncho (Jan 13, 2009)

*firestorm lite*

firestorm lite works for treestand


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

i shot hoyt for 7 years until this year sold all of my hoyts and got a bow madness xl love it one of the best shooting bows i have ever had PSE BABY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mnbowhunter23 (Jan 14, 2009)

Shot an 08 pse xforce and was so impressed i ended up selling my 07 tribute online and am going to go buy an 09 xforce soon!:shade:


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

PSE works good for me
:darkbeer:


----------



## matt068 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a 08 dream season x-force I got 3 weeks ago which replaced my katera xl I absolutely love it


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

*My dealer*

My local dealer here Scottie/PA at SH archery just lives down the road from me and just got a PSE dealership. Ordered the X-force as soon as I found out. I can't wait to get it. He ordered me a set of John's Custom Strings for it and will have it supertuned for me sometime next week. I can't wait because I have a need for speed.


----------



## Lefty mach-6 (Feb 1, 2009)

:wink:lefty mach-6 love it great hunter :darkbeer:


----------



## Aaron Betzner (Jan 6, 2009)

*Pse*

I shoot a PSE Primos STL and it is dead to nuts but I'm getting my new Thunderbolt X broken in and hope to be as accurate with it with some of the new goodies by next season.


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

After a 2 year hiatus, I'm back to PSE with a 2008 X-Force Dream Season. 
New strings should be here any day, and then I can really get to tinkering with it :tongue:

John


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

I will be picking up my 09' X-Force Dream Season today.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

07 Mossy Oak X here. Had it about a month now and just startin' to warm up to her.


----------



## WayupNorth (Mar 7, 2007)

*PSE- X-Force*

2008 X-Force 6. I will be looking to buy a new X force in 2010. This has been the best bow I ever owned... Blazing speed.. easy to shoot and set up... what more can you ask for...


----------



## straightshot101 (Nov 25, 2008)

rogue x for me.CBE sights.Easton a/c/c.Rage 2 blade 55# 26inch draw:wink:


----------



## saskarcher (Feb 1, 2008)

I got me an Xforce and a mojo 3d. Xforce is is one of the all time best bows ever made


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

Presently 2 PSE's in the family,soon to be three.


----------



## SAMSAM (Dec 11, 2008)

08 stinger, not bad for the price


----------



## greenlion (Jan 6, 2009)

PSE Deer Hunter


----------



## drgrim775 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just ordered a Stinger....should be at the shop in 3-4 weeks. First new bow, upgraded from a Bear Whitetail II.


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Dream Seaon here*

I have a 2008 Dream Season, great bow. I went to buy a Switchback but liked the Dream Season better, felt smoother and I did not like the thicker grip on the Switchback.

Both were great bows and I would be pround to climb a tree with either one.


----------



## yamaha283 (Feb 5, 2009)

sold my bear and picked up an ss love this little pocket rocket


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

*pse owner*

I just got my new 09 x force gx today ,and I also have a mach x.


----------



## slow-bow (Jan 4, 2007)

1993 PSE Carroll Intruder. 48 bowkills to date. Oldie but a goodie!


----------



## mstreimz24 (Dec 19, 2008)

i shoot the pse firestorm


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Just picked up a Bow Madness XL... love it!


----------



## bearmike (Mar 20, 2008)

I have an x-force 28", 60lb, green, also waiting to get a bow madness xl in camo also


----------



## Barry66 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have the x force ss.


----------



## chappytx (Jan 23, 2009)

I have an 08/09 PSE Brute


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

i own one but dont shoot it


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

Just picked up an 09 GX Super Short. It's a pleasure to shoot.

Had an 07 XF 6
traded that for an 08 XF SS

then went to some other bows,
now back to Super Short.


----------



## hunlee (Jan 9, 2009)

Hunlee is one that stand very tall is is very proud from ownin a WARP SPEED producer xforce6 bow!!!!!!









hunlee


----------



## John 2290 (Jan 1, 2009)

PSE Whitetail Extreme, 1st bow I ever owned. Now retired, still shoot it once in awhile.


----------



## bamaboy88 (Feb 4, 2009)

i have a 07 PSE Firestorm X


----------



## deltahog (Nov 26, 2008)

x-force hf here


----------



## Boger (Dec 3, 2008)

*Pse*

I got a 09' Dream Season X-Force. Shoots like a DREAM. lol:wink:


----------



## gusDuenas (Apr 5, 2008)

add me to the list I had a Diablo NC 2007 then the 2007 Mach X x-1 I'd really love it, if anyone would help me with some place to hunt deers for free, let me know.

here are the pics.

(actually is loaded, but my wify took the pics for me to sell, but I have second thoughts and this is still with me).


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

*Warp Speed*

I've got another Warp Speed X-Force heading my way....:wink:


----------



## King Country (Nov 7, 2008)

Count me in, 08 XF 6, first speed bow and a hell of a step up from the old Bear Vapor, think I'll be keeping it for a long while yet, its pretty sweet as :thumbs_up


----------



## choncho (Dec 14, 2008)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## choncho (Dec 14, 2008)

heres mine







:wink:


----------



## babscanes (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been shooting a PSE AVenger since 2001 and killed a bunch with it, before that a different pse and now I am looking at the bowmadness.

Its hard to leave when you have had so much luck with a company.

I shot a Pearson the other day and it was really nice but I have to shoot 
the bowmadness before I make the switch.


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

08 x-force ss for me.best bow i have ever owned.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i do


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

On my third one a firestorm X,


----------



## dsrhowdy (May 3, 2007)

*Pse*

I currently shoot a PSE, but It's probably my last one for awhile. PSE makes a quality product and I have no issues with the one I shoot now. However, I feel that some of the other companies have done a better job of creating speed bows for short draw archers (25" DL), while maintain decent brace heigths and forgiveness.


----------



## customss (Nov 22, 2008)

08 x force ss here


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

I have well had 2 X-forces just sold one.

It was the Predator brown one but I do have a '09 GX that should be here soon.


----------



## huntkr56 (Apr 30, 2008)

Dreams season 08 nut here. New string saterday (america best) and faster than ever!!!!!


----------



## SAMSAM (Dec 11, 2008)

I currently have 3atriot II-its 12 years old,Stinger, Bow Madness


----------



## fulldraw88 (Feb 17, 2009)

07 typhoon


----------



## mason79 (Dec 12, 2008)

ar34 here. love it.


----------



## Jared Bloomgren (Apr 23, 2007)

As I sit here I look around the room and see 7 PSE's that I am very happy to have owned. I have owned over 20 all together. Wish I still had them all! Coulda started a museum and had a tribute to some great bows from past and present! Gotta love em!


----------



## bama bow nut (Apr 13, 2008)

stinger love it:wink:


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

x-force 7...Would not shoot any other right now. This thing is SWEET!


----------



## gutterbuck (Feb 19, 2009)

I shoot a PSE Carrera....soon time for an upgrade and it will be another PSE.


----------



## P.S.E715 (May 21, 2006)

Mach X
X Force
Mojo 3D
Mojo SD
Mach Pro

And soon Money Maker


----------



## itz gunnar (Jan 25, 2009)

Long time ago Nova Now PSE Brute


----------



## Deuce Frehley (Nov 21, 2008)

I shoot a Browning, which is made by PSE. Does that count? They let me join the PSE group here :smile:


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*08 Dream Season*

i have only been into archery for two years now. I have owned a PSE Rogue NH and now have a Dream Season. Went to buy a Switchback, the DS felt much better to me.


----------



## owensc (Oct 3, 2007)

I just bought a PSE stinger with QAD drop away, s-coil,sts, and impact archery sight. I shot slick tricks100 strandard. i love this set it is not as fast as some of the othe bows but it feel good to me.:thumbs_up


----------



## wy budro (Sep 12, 2008)

09 Dream Season for hunting, 08 Moneymaker X1 for paper


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

AR34 still going strong.Mel


----------



## WyoReedy (Mar 2, 2008)

I shoot a Brute!


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

I've got an X Force HF and a Mach X.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have owned 25 or 30 PSE's over the years - my newest edition is the 09 Bowmadness XL I just purchased


----------



## Chuck Colorado (Mar 25, 2008)

X Force Dream Season 60#
I'm still amazed by it every time I shoot...


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

Just bought a Bowmadness and love it


----------



## jbaross (Feb 28, 2009)

07' Mojo (orange). Set up for 3D's. Great bow, have shot PSE's all my life.


----------



## snookfishin (Mar 6, 2009)

I hunt with a PSE Firestorm lite, and love it. It's getting old so I'm thinking about purchasing a new bow soon.


----------



## UntouchableNess (Mar 30, 2007)

I own one; a 1983 Vulcan.:tongue:

Retired it about 4 years ago.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

connor_93 said:


> PSE makes Browning idiot.and they make AR research


Uummm, I dont think _you_ should be calling anyone an idiot.:tongue:
PSE makes great bows at good prices.I've owned a few over the years , never any problems.:thumbs_up


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

08 x force and Bow Madness on the way


----------



## kingfisher333 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Hope to get mine soon!*

Working on a deal to get one in my hands soon - 2009 PSE X-Force SS - can't wait!


----------



## kingfisher333 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Anyone have the new 09 x-force ss?*

Hoping to get one soon - who has one out there???


----------



## Death Draw (Jul 15, 2007)

bowmadness 32, love it!! If I found a new 08 dream season i wouldnt hesitate to buy it.


----------



## VUbowhunter (Apr 3, 2009)

*Dream Season and Bowmadness*

I have both an 09 Dream Season, 09 bow madness and wife has a chaos.

We love them


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

Waiting on my BowMadness...


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

PSE Avenger here, but soon to be an X Force.


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm shooting an SR-1000 ...hey, we can't all have new bows...


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 4, 2006)

mach 6 for 3d
ld2000 for spots
sr1000 for hunting


----------



## dillershortbow (Jan 24, 2004)

xforce gx here.. the first pse i have owned


----------



## flyfishr (Nov 8, 2008)

*I shoot PSE*

Just bought my first bow about a month ago... I Think I couldn't have made a better choice.
I'm Luvin it :smile:


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

My sig say's it all.......


----------



## trukey hunter (Jan 21, 2006)

Ar-34 cam an 1/2 here


----------



## arrowslinger200 (Aug 13, 2005)

2009 PSE stinger here. Just got it set up.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

AR34 here. Mel


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

pse brute with 31.5 in draw


----------



## Arrow H (Mar 26, 2009)

ss x-force here


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Pse*

08 X-force 6 :darkbeer:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

martinarchery27 said:


> pse brute with 31.5 in draw


good taste!


----------



## t_nunley (Jan 18, 2008)

70# Bow Madness!


----------



## themoneyshot$ (Oct 4, 2006)

*Bought me one yesterday*







What do you think?


----------



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

just bought the bow madness xs.


----------



## xforcek31 (May 19, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------\/


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

cokedrinker said:


> View attachment 560368
> What do you think?


freakn sexy. I bet the bucks are gonna line up ta get pics taken with it on their ribs


----------



## Bobtechbow (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm in. Love my new Bow Madness 32!


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Bowmadness


----------



## XXLnevermis (Mar 1, 2008)

Check my sig. My Dream Season definitely packs some heat. I love fact that it is also compact, light, quiet and dead in the hand. It will be my primary hunting bow for turkey this season and for Elk in September.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Me! I now own two actually, and itching for a third!

2009 X-Force GX
2008 Shark X (custom powdercoat!)


----------



## jamnjay (Jun 16, 2008)

2008 dream season hf for hunting best bow i ever owned..


----------



## DullTip (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a few PSE's and an AR... love each of them and never had an issue with any of them. I've taken animals with each of them, from the cheapest one to the most expensive one, non of the animals knew the difference.


----------



## grubwormer (Aug 3, 2007)

New PSE owner, just got an 08 Mossy Oak X and I am wanting a Bow Madness now to go with it.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

PSE X-Force best bow ever. 62lbs for 3D with a 313grain arrow and 69lbs for hunting with a 360 grain X-Weave.........315fps


----------



## jgard (Apr 14, 2009)

pse nova and firestorm lite here


----------



## mike&bonnie (Apr 23, 2008)

We do!!!


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

My EX and my NEW girl! I still miss the AR... but I love the Madness!


----------



## copperdoc1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Me too, X force, and I really want a moneymaker for 3D. :darkbeer:


----------



## AlphaMale (Oct 28, 2008)

first PSE I ever owned ... 09 PSE GX6 .... Liked it so much I now have a Blackout GX7 55# for 3D .... Shooting Xjammers and knocking out 10's and 12's


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*its me!*

I am a proud owner. Check out the signature.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I got an X-Force and a Mossy Oak-X.:thumbs_up


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have been shooting PSE for 9 years and check out my rig on my profile pics. The latest pics are in there but I will be changing my stabilizer soon.


----------



## coptzer91 (Apr 20, 2009)

2009 PSE Brute here


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

Pse fireflite, xlr9oo , stinger love the pse brand


----------



## xshot1 (Apr 22, 2009)

09 PSE xforce treestand here :shade:


----------



## dawgie3 (May 2, 2009)

*new guy*

I shoot a PSE Infinity bow setup and I have no pics yet but I will


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

welcome to at dawg


----------



## Medictg (Dec 8, 2008)

X Force baby!!!


----------



## NY Stinger 08 (Mar 2, 2009)

PSE Stinger 08


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

Bow madness xs here


----------



## psevenom2004 (Dec 8, 2006)

1st PSE Nova
2nd PSE VENOM
3rd PSE BOWMADNESS MC


----------



## HogginIT (Nov 27, 2008)

PSE XForce GX


----------



## MuzzyGeek (Apr 26, 2008)

Laser mach 1, fire flight express, baby g, mach 8, mach 9.


----------



## dmcrash (Nov 20, 2008)

pse xforce dreamseason


----------



## ShezShooter (May 10, 2009)

I'm slinging sticks with a PSE Bruin Pro Series with S8 cams.


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

I'm a proud owner of a 1990 fire flight; and a 2003 diamondback. fireflight is 29in 70 lbs it goes up to 80lbs tho. Diamondback is 60lbs 29in.


----------



## PSE434ARW (May 20, 2009)

Just got into archery about 2 1/2 months ago. My first bow was a PSE Nitro, and at the shop one day decided to trade it in on my current bow. 2008 X- Force SS HF. I love it, and I wouldnt buy a bow if it wasnt a PSE


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

2008 X Force HF

Luvin It...!


----------



## mes3825 (May 15, 2009)

I have an X Force on the way. I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## fugihunter (Mar 4, 2009)

Bought my second PSE this year. 09 Dream Season. 66lbs, 360 grain arrow=300fps at 29 inch draw.


----------



## mthompson (Nov 17, 2008)

2008 and 2009 Dream Season and a 32inch BowMadness here. Just setting up the BowMadness but it sure feels sweet.

Mike


----------



## tkirklin (Aug 6, 2008)

08 pse x-force


----------



## Mapes (Feb 17, 2008)

im in on this one!I shoot an 06 or 07 (not quite sure) Xforce 6!Only brand ill shoot!


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Im going to be the proud new owner of a PSE Bowmadness XL, and im a bowtech shooter!


----------



## creasey (Feb 18, 2009)

09 Dream Season and Bow Madness XS. Tried a Hoyt AM 32 but liked the draw and the speed of the Dream Season more.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Had a 07 6", 08 HF,09 DS and on a 09 GX. If you have a dealer/tuner that knows how to set them up theyre an amazing bow and seem to be the best out there imo. Stats in sig.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

07 mojo for spots, 09 bowmadness for 3d,xforce6 on the way


----------



## archergirl71 (May 16, 2009)

*Pse*

PSE Durango Lite
both for hunting and 3-D


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

txcookie said:


> Who shoots PSE bows?


I've been a fan of PSE before, I;m not a fan of anything new but I've owned the Fireflite 33 and a Diablo... I loved my old Fireflite... Its moved on now:sad:


----------



## jrhuntcamp (Jun 9, 2008)

X Force SS HF ... last year
X Force SS GX ... this year


----------



## NY Stinger 08 (Mar 2, 2009)

PSE STINGER 08 
60#/ 28" 
Whisker Biscuit QS
Tru-Glo Xtream 5 Pin
S-Coil 3.5


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Here's my PSE lineage:

Mach 6
Beast 4x4
Avenger
Enforcer

And this year I am shooting a 2008 PSE XForce HF...and loving it...!


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

call us legion for we are many


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*08 Dream Season*

I have an 08 Dream Season. Went to the Pro Shop to buy a Mathews Switchback XT the Switchback was a great bow but I did not like the thick grip. The BEST grip on the DS sold the bow for me. 

I am not a fan boy and will buy any quaility bow that fits me.


----------



## trbsami (Jan 13, 2008)

*x*

In my second yr of shooting I have gone from a Baby G to a Thunderbolt X. I like it much better. Any advise/ opinions on the Tbolt X grip? I have small hands and it seems a little too big for me. 
60#, 27DL, GT pro hunter 5575.


----------



## Junebug13 (Mar 5, 2009)

*09 Dream Season*

Sweet shooting bow!:grin:


----------



## tanto (Jan 25, 2009)

X-Force Dream Season 2008, 31" draw and it is a totally silent atomic reactor blasting arrows to other dimensions.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Post up some Pics boys and girls! I am thinking about the new Bowmadness line alot! It calls to me from my cabelas Catalog and begs me to find her and shoot her. Its hard to part with my 07 Brute as its still a shooter and there is nothing wrong with it! But everytime I look at the Bowmadness and the XS I get a little crazy!


----------



## ThunderBoltGuy (Jun 3, 2009)

*PSE ThunderBolt*

Hello everyone, I'm from Texas and new to bowhunting.
I recently recieved a PSE Thunderbolt as a gift from a friend. Ofcourse it is used but in very great shape. Only thing I will do is change the bow string? Any suggestions? I believe it is set at 27" dl. It has a #5R module with a LMR cam.
New to bowhunting so any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Drink Shiner Bock, brewed in Shiner, Texas :darkbeer:


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

09 PSE XForce GX6. Its the first PSE Ive ever owned. never was a big fan but wanted to try a speed bow. So far it was a good decision...


----------



## Redskinswin (Apr 9, 2008)

Previous owner of:

Mach flite 4
Carroll Marauder
Fire Flite Express
Thuderbolt LC

Now am the owner of a Diamond Liberty....No real reason for the change other than the guys at the PSE Pro Shop in Tucson have been a real pain to deal with ever since Dave left.


----------



## vw_1_3 (Jan 28, 2007)

This is my 09 bowmadness XL


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

ThunderBoltGuy said:


> Hello everyone, I'm from Texas and new to bowhunting.
> I recently recieved a PSE Thunderbolt as a gift from a friend. Ofcourse it is used but in very great shape. Only thing I will do is change the bow string? Any suggestions? I believe it is set at 27" dl. It has a #5R module with a LMR cam.
> New to bowhunting so any advice will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Drink Shiner Bock, brewed in Shiner, Texas :darkbeer:


welcome to AT this is truly a gfreat place to learn and share alot of Archery and hunting info!


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

vw_1_3 said:


> This is my 09 bowmadness XL


Before I made the mistake of picking up the Bow Madness I was definatly going hoyt for my next rig! Now all I can think about is the smooth draw and incredible speed of the BOWMADNESS! Very Very nice!


----------



## scottyb (Aug 6, 2008)

BowMadness XS, Sword sight, Vital Gear rest.


----------



## Saskquatch (Sep 29, 2008)

Just got my BowMadness XS last week, really nice bow especially for the price...

View attachment 595470


----------



## MADNESS MAN (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep, I do!


----------



## Bear Bow (Oct 9, 2008)

*yep*

I have an old PSE Game Sport (Circa 1988?) I still shoot occasionally

I also have A Browning Ballistic Mirage (circa 1994)

New bow is a Truth 2 but am really digging the new dream season x force What SPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## hunlee (Jan 9, 2009)

WARP SPEED producer come from Pse!!!!!!!WARP SPEED is very good for Hunlee!!!!!!!!

hunlee


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

My set-up


----------



## SO I HUNT (Jun 23, 2009)

*Me too!*

Bow Madness MC


----------



## il-pse-hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

PSE Whitetail Extreme and the one in my sig.


----------



## dmcrash (Nov 20, 2008)

pm earlier a pse dreamseason just added a x force 6 also love them pse


----------



## bama bow nut (Apr 13, 2008)

pse #1


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

*ss*

08 ss 64# 300fps 350grain arrow tack driver for sure:darkbeer:


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Shoot a Bow Madness XS and have a Bow Madness MC on order.


----------



## recurve hunter2 (Nov 26, 2008)

2008 PSE Stinger 70 # 504 grain arrow = plenty of killing power


----------



## airbrusher (Apr 24, 2009)

My dad and I just bought our PSE Brutes both at 70lbs. These are our first bows. Id show a pic but its still in a UPS truck headed my way.


----------



## recurve hunter2 (Nov 26, 2008)

> Who shoots PSE bows?


Smart People.


----------



## NY Stinger 08 (Mar 2, 2009)

08 Stinger here great bow.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm thinking about picking up a stinger just for hunting, and turning my madness 32 into 3d and spot bow only. How do you stinger guys like your bows? any issues? pro's/cons ?


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

X- force SS. 27.5 draw 71 lbs shooting 375 gr gt hunter 298. Im getting use to it had it about a month, shot a 3 shot 3 inch group yesterday at 50 yards. Its set up with a QAD HD , Viper slider, custom sts.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

2008 PSE Brute 70lbs 30in DL, Octane Hostage Pro rest. nothing fancy, it
just plain shoots. Bought it from AT classifieds new in box for $200.00, starting to feel like I stole it. :shade: 32 inch ata with an 8inch BH. Did not think I would ever be able to shoot such a small ata bow, but I can......... and it's not a bad looking bow.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

hoodedmonk said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a stinger just for hunting, and turning my madness 32 into 3d and spot bow only. How do you stinger guys like your bows? any issues? pro's/cons ?


Hunt the Madness and pick up a Madness XL here in the classifieds for target - it is a great target bow!:darkbeer:


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

PSE Durango Lite, but I have a "new" '08 Thunderbolt X NX on it's way!


----------



## Goosehunter29 (Aug 15, 2008)

08 ds


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

2005 Browning Illusion. Excellent bow.


----------



## habanosmatt (Jun 20, 2009)

Pse stinger, x force ss, xforce gx6 all black


----------



## WMDTalley (Jul 1, 2009)

2008 PSE X-Force 6. 3 P&Y Bucks in two years.


----------



## tware (Jul 28, 2008)

X force ts and dream season here.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

bowmadness xs, bowmadness xl, and a money maker x.......


----------



## disturbed229 (Mar 31, 2007)

just purchased a thunderbolt from a guy at work ...nice bow


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I guess i can come out of the closet and proudly admit to owning the best bow i ever had, my 08 X-Force DS! I use to say friends don't let friends shoot PSE, now i recommend everyone to try the X-Forces! I can't wait to try the Omen now lol.


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Add me to the list. I shoot an 04 Primos STL w/NRG One cam. Its an oldie, but its still a great shooter.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i do. and so does my whole family and friends.


----------



## gravy4 (Sep 3, 2009)

*ME Too*

I have an old PSE NOVA. I am new to bow hunting and did not want to invest a lotof money at the time. Now I am itching to up grade. just do not tell the wife . She already thinks I spend to much time with the Stick and String:tongue::wink:.


----------



## danielgri14 (Sep 30, 2008)

I got a nova SU... its a good bow but i need something with a lil more speed, i think i am going to pick up the madness next week


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Omen owner!
Many more pse bows to come. Im keeping an eye on next years lineup!!!
Need a new target bow. But im extremely picky!!!!!


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Dream Season*

I have a DS


----------



## savm99 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just started shootin one this year,check my sig.Very happy so far.A lil heavyier and longer than my other bow(Parker Ultralite 31)but adjusting nicely.


----------



## OL' DW (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm shooting a 2008 Pse Brute this year. I've got it outfitted nicely and its dead quiet. Hopefully it can make a bit of noise this season if you know what I mean.


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

08 ds


----------



## shaft slinger (Aug 22, 2009)

08 x force ss and a 91 pse mach flite 4 thats still a killen machine


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

07 PSE X-Force HF6 here 
71# 30" draw
376 grain arrow
342 fps

Shot everything I could lay hands on & it just fit me like a glove.


----------



## skunkslayer (Aug 18, 2009)

AR 35 70# 29" Not the fastest bow ive ever owned but most certainly my favorite. Been hunting with it for almost 3 years now and wouldnt trade it for anything.


----------



## tware (Jul 28, 2008)

08 ts and 08 dream season love em both!


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

i have a blacked out x-force gx7


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

Omen right here


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Just went from a Avenger to a Omen!


----------



## treecrawler (Aug 22, 2009)

PSE owner here


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

Currently shooting a '05 vengence, but when the money comes around I'm looking to getting a mach X or and X-force


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

picking up my new pse dream season uf tonight......:darkbeer::wink::tongue:


----------



## bruceeller (Jan 25, 2009)

*Pse*

PSE BowMadness XS the latest of my PSEs


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

Shoot a Mathews Switchback XT for hunting but just picked up a PSE XFORCE GX to try out for a speed bow for something different


----------



## rayburn62 (Aug 10, 2008)

2009 Xforce GX here. One killer bow. Gave the catalyst to my son. He is thrilled with it.


----------



## sndhillshunter (Aug 6, 2009)

*yep*

i shoot a PSE Bowmadness. new this year. Shot a mathews for years,but decided bowmadness was a great bow for less $. very happy


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

here are some pics....


----------



## gm09 (Sep 3, 2009)

*New to PSE*

I have been shooting Brownings and just bought the PSE Brute LT. Haven't got it set up yet. I have to get on it I am running out of time. Season starts in a couple of weeks.


----------



## REDTEXAS (Jun 16, 2009)

PSE vengance single cam, pse nitro single cam, 
PSE X-FORCE hf 80lb limbs, winners choice strings and cables
truglo micro 5pin sight, octane 360 rest, goldtip prohunter,
g5 montec 100 grn 351 fps


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

PSE BowMadness XS :cheers:


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

07 xforce x6 the origanal warp speed bow & AR veloscity very underated bow.


----------



## treecrawler (Aug 22, 2009)

Just got my new Bowmadness set up and shooting.
Previous bows were: Pulsar, Polaris and Dakota.:thumbs_up


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

08 Stinger as well. This time I went with a manufacturer that will be around for some time. After owning Xi's and Jennings, I went with PSE. Very happy with it.


----------



## Arrow2Arrow (Aug 24, 2008)

Proud owner here. I've tried several different PSE's and found them to be a high quality bow with excellent value. Hopefully, I'll scrape up some dough to get an Xforce next year.


----------



## cornuts (Mar 22, 2008)

*pse*

)pse bowmadness 32 winnerschoice strings hha sight trophy taker rest axis arrows spitfire maxx heads cant wait to hunt love the bow


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2009)

X - Force GX 60#
x - Force Omen UF 60#


----------



## JCR (Aug 12, 2005)

2005 PSE Scorpion. One of the best PSE has ever made!


----------



## REDTEXAS (Jun 16, 2009)

*X-force omen?*

I am just curious will the x-force omen come out with 80lb limbs? 
is there any problems yet with the omen does it have tuning issues like the gx?


----------



## TN Delta 581 (Aug 23, 2009)

First year bowhuntin, hittin the woods with a secondhand PSE Nova


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I have decide to stay with PSE. I am getting a new bow trying to decide between the Bow Madness XL,,, OR the Dream Season!


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

txcookie said:


> I have decide to stay with PSE. I am getting a new bow trying to decide between the Bow Madness XL,,, OR the Dream Season!


had the dream season and loved the bow but i have the bow madness 32 now and i love this bow thought about trading it off but decided to keep it through hunting season to see how it does


----------



## spoco57 (Aug 31, 2005)

My 05 Browning Illusion and victim:


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

heres my rig all blacked out 
08 X Force SS W/C stings, viper sight , limb driver rest , custom grip inserts


----------



## MLRoll (Jun 16, 2007)

09 Bowmadness XS with MR strings, this set-up is really starting to grow on me.


----------



## pselover (Jul 2, 2009)

i shoot a pse bowmadness xs and i love it.


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm waiting for my new OMEN to showup at the bow shop, the shop owner told me it'll be shooting in the 370-380FPS range when it's ready to go and the wait is killing me.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Omen for me this year.


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have 5 pse 

x force dream season
pse fire flight
pse baby g
pse nova
pse youth


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

I got the call from the bowshop and my OMEN is in, can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## Monster Malibu (Oct 10, 2007)

Finally got my OMEN yesterday, I'll be shooting it today after work.


----------



## Broncobo (Oct 8, 2009)

*P.S.E owns all, amen!...............*

I've got a x-force gx i love it nothing can beet it and I've shot all the top bows from every comp. nothing compared> =)


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

Im all pse and pse only. I own a couple
pse dream season hf
pse baby g
pse fireflight
ar 34


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Update my stable; 

2009 X Force GX
2008 X Force HF ORANGE CRUSH
2008 Shark X
2009 MoneyMaker LF


----------



## superotto80 (Oct 29, 2009)

I may be the newest PSE owner. I just purchased a new Stinger, still waiting for it though needed to be ordered cause I am a lefty.


----------



## N-Fused (Nov 1, 2009)

I purchased a bow madness MC 32 ata a few weeks and ago and was ready to hunt that same afternoon. Ease of tuning compared to my old bowtech is like night and day.


----------



## buckcrazy3 (Oct 31, 2008)

i have a PSE Nova 45lbs. Junior Beaman ICS arrows


----------



## arrowslinger200 (Aug 13, 2005)

superotto80 said:


> I may be the newest PSE owner. I just purchased a new Stinger, still waiting for it though needed to be ordered cause I am a lefty.


 Love my stinger! Plenty fast and smooth drawing.


----------



## arrowslinger200 (Aug 13, 2005)

hoodedmonk said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a stinger just for hunting, and turning my madness 32 into 3d and spot bow only. How do you stinger guys like your bows? any issues? pro's/cons ?


 I have an 09, no problems at all. Already killed a doe with it. It's plenty fast, easy to tune, and smooth drawing. It's a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Me, see sig..........


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

PSE BowMadness XS


----------



## JD BC (Sep 23, 2009)

I have shot PSE since I first started . At this time I shoot a PSE venom but I think it will needed to retire soon.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

NY911 said:


> Update my stable;
> 
> 2009 X Force GX
> 2008 X Force HF ORANGE CRUSH
> ...


Took some pics...

:thumbs_up


----------



## Jared Bloomgren (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh boy.....


91 Polaris Express
94 Maxxis F4
97 Baby G
00 Thunderbolt
04 Scorpion
05 Vengeance
05 Illusion
07 Illusion
07 X Force HF
08 Firestorm XS
08 X Force Dream Season
09 Bow Madness XS
09 X Force GX
10 X Force Axe 6
10 X Force Omen

and counting......


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

Me too! PSE Bow Madness XS!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Jared Bloomgren said:


> Oh boy.....
> 
> 
> 91 Polaris Express
> ...


You win:thumbs_up


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

08 X-Force SS, left handed
Firestorm X, blacked out, right handed.

Just got the Firestorm last Friday, shot about 20 arrows to sight it in to 35 yards, and killed an old, dry doe with it last night! First ever from the 'north side' as I started shooting left handed 57 years ago, even though I am right eye dominant, just didn't know any better and had no mentor to help me! Needless to say, pretty happy, and love PSE!
Worst part is I'll probably try to pick up a right handed X-Force now! Oh well, the stable grows!


----------



## Atwater27 (Dec 3, 2008)

X Force TS HAA sight Limb Driver rest Carbon Force arrows Rage 2Blade


----------



## mpierce (Oct 16, 2009)

X-Force Dream Season owner here. Absolutly love it. I also own two mathews bows, X-Force is now my main hunting bow. Im not bashing Mathews, I would never part with them.


----------



## uncaherb (Dec 27, 2009)

*Help ID this PSE Compound Bow*

Re-aquanting myself with the ancient art after retiring from thirty years as a Sailor for Uncle Sam. Just bought a PSE Game Sport Strato Flite (serial no. is 376317) on ebay. Need help getting tuning info and string length for eventual replacement. Live if Fullerton CA so I have a few shops to play in, local has an indoor range so I can do lessons to get back up to adequate before I invest in modern compound equipment. Any info, tips and knocks in the head are welcome.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*Have one...*

09 PSE Xforce GX in satin grey...love it!


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

im on my third one:wink:


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

shot pse since i could walk or i mean draw a bow...i am shooting an AR-31 wich is a sub co of pse had it for years i love that bow


----------



## azhntr (Apr 26, 2009)

pse bowmadness now and pse axe six should be here any day, had to wait a little longer since i wanted camo riser with black limbs.


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

'09 X-Force DS 80#


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*Oh yes..*

every day almost.
What I can remember:
1985 Mach 1.5
2005 Mach 12 [PSE replaced my Mach 1.5~! and still have]
2007 X Force 6 HF [2 owned]
2007 Firestorm X [have now]
2008 Super Short X Force [2...still have one]


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

09 Bow Madness XL..This is my 1st PSE and it's a real shooter!


----------



## larryru (Jul 14, 2009)

08 X-Force, still one of the best bows ever made.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

*orange crush*



txcookie said:


> Who shoots PSE bows?


how about the orange crush? its an 08 model xforce 7


----------



## buffalohunter (May 30, 2005)

I still shoot my old PSE Thunderflight. My buddy says I shoot with retro equipment but I killed 2 deer again this year with it and my best buck ever. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I did have a new string put on it before the season started.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

wilkersonhunter said:


> how about the orange crush? its an 08 model xforce 7



:thumbs_up:cheers:


----------



## GLoK (Oct 19, 2009)

09 BM XS
10 Axe6


----------



## BILLDOGGE (Jun 5, 2009)

Have a Vendetta XL on order and can't wait to get it in my hands. Shot the one in the shop and it's awesome, fast and not a lot of hand shock. Plus not many bows go to 32.5" draw. Only need 31.5" but nice to have to extra room.


----------



## Miakka Cracker (Jul 30, 2009)

*PSE Brute LT*

i shoot an 09 PSE Brute LT


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

PSE X-Force SS/Winners Choice strings-awesome killing machine!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Nov 9, 2004)

Me 2!!! I have 2 Bow Madnesses


----------



## icefishur96 (Dec 11, 2007)

O9 Bowmadness MC
07 Mojo
08 Kingfisher w\AMS
10 Vendetta XL otw...


----------



## omenflyer (Jan 3, 2010)

*Have Omen 2009*

Shoots great. Live in tucson so I go to the factory pro shop. They have great service and set up for their bows. On my third bow from them.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Why is there no pse avatar? I figured no one liked them. I love mine! Power, accuracy, silence, speed!


----------



## ETR (Jan 22, 2009)

i gotta x force gx allll black. and a pse avatar. hahah


----------



## mepperson (Jan 20, 2008)

X Force Dream Season here...


----------



## nikki6gun (Sep 7, 2007)

just ordered a 2010 Omen skull camo cant wait to get it home.


----------



## jazzy (Dec 2, 2009)

pse dream season 28-70, but will soon be shooting 28-80 omen


----------



## williejr (Jul 28, 2008)

i'll hunt with a pse for as long as i hunt


----------



## beararcher21 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Pse*

06 Orange PSE Mojo- love it!

next purchase is to convert fully to PSE from bear in the hunting bow department - Bowmadness!


----------



## HoytMN (Apr 7, 2008)

I've been using my 08 PSE X-Force TS for my main bow the last two seasons, haven't found a reason yet to replace it.


----------



## jb2678 (Dec 18, 2009)

yep. 2008 pse thunderbolt x


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

Just bought a 08 Shark X off the classifieds, should have it in about a week or less.
I guess im on my way to being a first time PSE owner!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

passinthrough12 said:


> Just bought a 08 Shark X off the classifieds, should have it in about a week or less.
> I guess im on my way to being a first time PSE owner!


sweet give us some feedback when you get it. This is my first year in about 17 years that I am shooting a PSE.


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

pdj said:


> PSE X-Force SS/Winners Choice strings-awesome killing machine!


Did you put a wooden grip on your SS?


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

HoytMN said:


> I've been using my 08 PSE X-Force TS for my main bow the last two seasons, haven't found a reason yet to replace it.


I really like my TS. Took the wooden grip off though. Got used to the SMART grip.


----------



## Hokiehunter06 (Sep 4, 2008)

08 PSE Dream Season, new PSE next year I hope if I can afford it!


----------



## spartan70 (Jan 8, 2010)

*xforce*

pse x force 6 hf


----------



## kwanjangnihm (Aug 29, 2009)

*Omen*

OMEN! :darkbeer:


----------



## Deucesdad1 (Nov 25, 2009)

'09 PSE Dream Season , I love everything about it!


----------



## z9481 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Bow madness mc*

just order my pse bowmadness mc.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

My Brute has served me well in the last 3 years. It has been better than I anticipated it would be. It is a really great bow for the price. After playing around with a new Axe 7, I had to order one though. I've bee wanting to sling a little heavier arrow a little faster. I also shot a Stingray from about 99-06. It was a good bow too.


----------



## Shott1 (Jun 8, 2005)

Got a black Axe 7 that should be here this week. Man what a shooter. This is my 1st PSE, have always hated them....that is until I shot the 2010 Line Up. Holy smokes they did a great job this year. Just could not put down the Axe 7. Going to be a great hunting bow.


----------



## Fishstick (Jan 9, 2010)

on the 20th i get to order the vendetta xs this will be my 3rd pse


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

PSE BOWMADNESS XL X 2:thumbs_up Great shooting bows!!!


----------



## Shawangunk (May 30, 2005)

Still have my old 2002 Stingray, she still throws a mean accurate arrow.


----------



## jagerace (Sep 22, 2006)

Consider me in the group.


----------



## donwag (Dec 2, 2005)

1st PSE Jet Flite Express
2nd PSE F4 Maxis
3rd PSE Thunderbolt
Next bow Diamond


----------



## Jared Bloomgren (Apr 23, 2007)

Just added an Axe 6 and Omen to my long list of PSE's!


----------



## Medictg (Dec 8, 2008)

And you can now add my Omen to keep the X Force company!!!!


----------



## robertj (Dec 12, 2005)

*Recruiting now for PSE Militia*

Hey guys, Steve Hilliard just setup a militia for all of us shooting the best bow in the world (PSE of course). If you want to join just sent a note to Steve to get invite. We need more recruits to support the militia and any ideas to create an avatar are welcomed.

Rob


----------



## JVasquez (Feb 3, 2007)

PSE Diablo
PSE Mojo 3D Im looking for some 60lb Mojo 3d limbs for the twin cam NRG.


----------



## monster27 (Dec 5, 2009)

pse deer hunter.


----------



## cardiac5 (Sep 24, 2009)

pse axe 6


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

a couple of omens


----------



## Bosque (Dec 31, 2009)

PSE Rageous and PSE Brute

Bosque


----------



## ST1CK (Nov 13, 2007)

X-Force owner and mighty proud of it!!


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

+1 here


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

See Sig !


----------



## Sicarii (Jan 2, 2010)

*In the mail...*

Just got an 09 Dreamseason GX off the classifieds. Waiting for it to show up in the mail!

70lb, 29" DL, 7" BH, MOTS Camo. Now to pimp it out...


----------



## AZdesert rat (Sep 5, 2008)

add me to the tally 2


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

I got me one!


----------



## bigjon (Sep 26, 2006)

Own 2. Love them both.


----------



## Capt. Eddie (Apr 3, 2009)

Depends, do you count Archery Research owners? Love my AR34 and wouldn't trade for any of the fancy new bells and whistles.


----------



## scottywalter (Jan 18, 2010)

jagerace said:


> Consider me in the group.


Same here!


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

me 2


----------



## Nikon550 (Dec 1, 2009)

switched over from bowtech never going back


----------



## eleet31 (Dec 4, 2008)

I shoot a Stinger.
Dad shoots a Browning Ambush XB.
My cousin shoots a Nova.
His dad (my uncle) shoots an older PSE, not sure of model.
Friend of mine shoots a Firestorm Lite.


----------



## King10 (Jan 5, 2010)

Firestorm Lite


----------



## Elkaholic88 (Jan 19, 2010)

PSE Brute LT


----------



## maineguide (Jul 12, 2009)

I also shoot a PSE Stinger and like it very much.


----------



## tpbowhunter (Feb 8, 2008)

I just got my pse vendetta today, and let me tell you its one sweet shooting bow.


----------



## dll66 (Jan 31, 2009)

firestorm x.


----------



## RutCrazy (Jan 1, 2010)

*pse*

A DreamSeason X-Force for hunting (being replaced with probably an Axe7), and shooting an Axe6 for target. LOVE THESE BOWS......


----------



## BoneCollector (Dec 6, 2004)

Nikon550 said:


> switched over from bowtech never going back


likewise.......not very fond of some of bowtechs latest business decisions.

BMXL and vendetta XL


----------



## bruceeller (Jan 25, 2009)

bow madness love it


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is mine. I love it.

2008 PSE X-Force, 70 lbs, 30" draw, 372 grain Easton Flatline arrows, 335 fps, 92lbs of kinetic energy, I love this bow. Extreme Archery sight and an original 3D Rover rest. Custom strings by ME.


----------



## DandyRandy10 (Jan 12, 2010)

*PSE Owners*

2007 PSE Mach X and still shoot my PSE Infinity XLR900.


----------



## upstart (Jan 4, 2005)

I recently added a MoneyMaker to my collection. I'm quite pleased.


----------



## bearleft (Jan 29, 2010)

*My upgrade!*

I went from a 15 year old Mach 8 to a 2009 dream season gx, IT ROCKS!


----------



## Ozzy (Aug 6, 2003)

I have just acquired a Moneymaker NI.
Stunning bow. Love it ! Has it all for my shooting requirements, even with the "ugly" comments from Hoyt shooters here . I'm the only one here in South Australia shooting a Moneymaker & do I care ? Nup. 
Started compound with PSE's in the 80's with a Thunderflight. Since then, have had Merlin, Hoyt, Bowtech, Mathews.
I believe PSE have really hit the jackpot with their current range after some years in the target shooter's wilderness & glad to see some great target Pro archers on board.
Anyone know how I can buy cloth PSE patch badges ?
The PSE site won't allow purchases from Australia, which appears a bit of a complacent attitude. Other bow brands have all the gear available locally.


----------



## h2storer (Jan 11, 2010)

Just got a LH PSE Brute with my Christmas money


----------



## XForce6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

07XFORCE X6 best bow ever made IMHO and I use to shoot mathews and bowtechs.and I have AR VELOCITY witch is a real pretty good bow in its own right.


----------



## Troutchaser (Jan 31, 2010)

Had a '01 AR 34 until the riser cracked 9-2009. PSE sent me a Bow Madness as a warranty replacement. String went bad after 6 months. Get it back tomorrow with custom string. Hopefully it will last. I am worried about longevity, but we will see.


----------



## bow madness xs (Feb 3, 2010)

me prowdly..


----------



## kitestir (Jan 30, 2010)

Just purchased my first bow in almost 15 years. '10 AXE 6. The thing is awesome!

By the way how do we get some of the cool spinning PSE avatars?


----------



## Bruley (Nov 28, 2009)

*PSE for me!*

New to archery and the wife bought me a PSE Brute for Christmas, I love it!


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

add me...:thumbs_up


----------



## rnelson786 (Jan 27, 2010)

PSE Stinger for me


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

Love my smooth, fast, quiet PSE XForce Dream Season. 

What I love even more is that it retails for $899 and I found it new on Ebay and end of season for $489.


----------



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

just got a "new to me" AR34 last week.
WHAT A BOW!!!

I honestly didn't know it was pse when I first heard of them a year or so ago. I just knew I loved the design and heard great stuff about them. 
I'll definitely have it for a long time. 

(of topic alittle: what's a good vibration damper for the back of the riser, the two holes near the limbs?)


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

that would be me


----------



## psehunter79 (Sep 1, 2009)

08 PSE X-Force TS for me! Love this bow! Smooth, quiet, and fast. Shooting 290fps @ 64# and 27" draw. Smoooking!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi...my name is dan...and I am a PSE Fan Boy


My new PSE's :star:

2010 Axe 6



















And my 2009 Money Maker LF










Da Fleet!

I likie the orange.










AND the PSE quiver!


----------



## smartwick08 (Feb 9, 2010)

PSE Stinger for me also, just got into archery and it sounded like the perfect bigger bow considering how much u can adjust it


----------



## Frid (Feb 9, 2010)

Count me in! Just purchased a Bow Madness and I love it. Light, Smooth, and Fast.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Add me to the growing list.  :thumbs_up


----------



## harm_hunter (Jan 5, 2010)

i still shoot my old Polaris Express [it's almost 20 years old]


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

harm_hunter said:


> i still shoot my old Polaris Express [it's almost 20 years old]


My brother had one when we were teens....he would whoop us at 3D and hunting with that little sucker!


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

I am one too. Just bought a Bow Madness MC. Can't wait to get it into the woods.


----------



## BMAN007 (Dec 31, 2006)

*thinking about..................*

buying a gx 7 any info or concerns with this model?


----------



## tools (Oct 27, 2009)

*pse*

pse Xcellerator


----------



## acesbettor (Mar 19, 2009)

harm_hunter said:


> i still shoot my old Polaris Express [it's almost 20 years old]


That was the bow that got me hooked when i was 12.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

ME 2!!!!!!!!

Look at the SIGNATURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## roadkill302 (Jan 12, 2010)

Mach X


----------



## Justiceforall33 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Pse*

Brand new bow maddness 32


----------



## SquirrelKing (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought a PSE Stinger. IMO the best deal out there. But I did buy last years model at 100 dollars off list plus all bows were 30% off and i had a 50 dollar coupon, at L.L. Beans. :wink:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

SquirrelKing said:


> I bought a PSE Stinger. IMO the best deal out there. But I did buy last years model at 100 dollars off list plus all bows were 30% off and i had a 50 dollar coupon, at L.L. Beans. :wink:



Awsome! Great deal! :thumbs_up


----------



## Bojano (Aug 25, 2009)

Pse here


----------



## a3dhunter (Dec 27, 2005)

pse xforce7 here, 29 1/2" draw at 70 lbs. set it up and was shooting 60 yards with it right away, dead on, fast and quiet. I stopped even looking at new bows.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

09' x force super short......Two robinhoods in less than a week at 314fps. Whats not to like?


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have owned a lot of different bows over the years. Here's the PSE bows on that list, including my current hunting bow.

Mach 6
Mach 8
Nova
Beast 4X4
Avenger
Enforcer
XForce


----------



## ford832 (Dec 18, 2008)

09 Brute


----------



## easy76 (Dec 6, 2008)

Just got the Vendetta XL. Love it good shooting bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## RP5H (Dec 20, 2008)

09 gx6 best bow i've owned yet


----------



## pse deer hunter (May 22, 2009)

Add me a pse vendetta XS and a pse bruin..:darkbeer:


----------



## timberwolf1 (Nov 14, 2009)

Add me new bowmadness in skull camo great shooter!My first PSE bow love it!


----------



## Kingbite (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got my PSE Madness XS


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

pse xforce hf 6!!!


----------



## Camel (Mar 19, 2006)

Bow Madness 32" for me.Been shootin PSE since I started at age 16.PSE FireFlight then a Fireflight Express then a Firestorm and now the Bow Madness in Skull Camo.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

AXE6 on order!!!!!


----------



## Kenny Bush (Jan 23, 2007)

X-Force 7 here. It rocks!


----------



## dlhredfoxx (Feb 5, 2008)

Mach-X (two of 'em)


----------



## rnelson786 (Jan 27, 2010)

I have really become an addict to archery and am going to upgrade from my Stinger to a Vendetta XS. Its on the way.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*No chest thumping response but I gave them up!*

I shot PSE for years and owned multiple models. I had a problem with my Baby G and spoke to one of their customer service reps and was told to buy another manufacturers bow if I wasn't pleased. That's what I did and I'd like to thank him for the advice he recommended. I've been a happy Mathews owner every since. I'm betting Pete Shepley wouldn't agree.


----------



## BigCnyn (Nov 5, 2008)

*I shoot a PSE beast*

PSE BEAST single viper cam...


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Dean Bower said:


> I shot PSE for years and owned multiple models. I had a problem with my Baby G and spoke to one of their customer service reps and was told to buy another manufacturers bow if I wasn't pleased. That's what I did and I'd like to thank him for the advice he recommended. I've been a happy Mathews owner every since. I'm betting Pete Shepley wouldn't agree.


Well I can understand why you did it! I have recevied nothing but top notch CS from them!


----------



## gizzmo_90 (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a pse omen g5 sight, g5 rest , and full metal jacket arrows


----------



## TheDuke4 (Oct 22, 2009)

*PSE X-Force 7*

Just now got it in! Cant wait to shoot it!


----------



## bOUddha (Mar 21, 2010)

Bow Madness MC here...first bow in 47 years! Now trimming weight to make treestand hunting possible.


----------



## B-town Hunter (Jan 22, 2010)

Thunderbolt


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

Omen.......................:mg::mg::mg::mg:


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

not sure if i posted already...... i shoot an Omen:wink:


----------



## kgoodrow (Apr 21, 2010)

2010 PSE Brute - 70#, 28" DL, shooting 27" Easton XX75s 2216 Aluminums


----------



## kgoodrow (Apr 21, 2010)

Also a 2000 PSE Nova OneCam @ 60#, 28" DL, shooting 28" Easton XX75 Legacy 2216 Aluminums


----------



## eemer (Jan 8, 2009)

Left-handed PSE Beast for me!


----------



## HighFive22 (Jan 7, 2009)

Just recently bought an Axe 7 in Skullz camo and am loving it more and more after each shot!!! Smooth both on draw and after the shot and very quiet!

29" 64 lbs 345gr Lightspeed arrow flinging at 305 fps


----------



## tmarsh83 (Feb 4, 2008)

see below...thanks to the fiance...


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

*Vxl*

Vxl


----------



## NockHunter89 (Apr 10, 2009)

i have 4 x forces, three of which are the new axe 6. they shoot amazingly fast for my short 26.5" draw and are tac drivers. 
3d: 08 x force 6, 54 lb, cxl 250 @ 325 grains= 285 fps
field: axe 6 at 55 lbs, nano pro 500 @ 347 grains= 272 fps
axe 6 at 54 lbs, medallion pro 530 @ 308 grains= 286 fps
hunting: axe 6 at 65 lbs, aramid kv 250 @ 380 grains= 292fps


----------



## theje (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope to be one soon. Thinking omen or axe 6...


----------



## rollingstonebow (Feb 7, 2010)

*PSE Forever*

I have only owned 2 bows in 20 years a 90' PSE Polaris and a 97' Lazer. Been very good to me. I have eaten lots of venison over the years.


----------



## auburnman (Aug 16, 2009)

Just purchased a all black PSE Axe 6.


----------



## grfox (Jan 17, 2010)

2009 X-Froce SS- Super Speed:shade:


----------



## kgoodrow (Apr 21, 2010)

*2010 PSE Brute NI*

Hey guys - finally got some pics of my new Brute last night...


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

I hope to be a PSE Bow Madness XL owner soon in 60lb


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a PSE stinger,not bad for the money..........:darkbeer:


----------



## rnelson786 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just got a PSE Vendetta XS. So far really likeing it.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

kgoodrow said:


> Hey guys - finally got some pics of my new Brute last night...


I like it!!!!!


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

I am. Got a PSE Chaos. Can see pics if you want on my profile under "My Bow"


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## kgoodrow (Apr 21, 2010)

txcookie said:


> I like it!!!!!


Thanks, txcookie!


----------



## jar-dot (Jan 19, 2010)

Count me in the group. I have a Mach X for 3-d, a Bowmadness XL for targets and an X-Force GX for hunting


----------



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

Omen


----------



## kgoodrow (Apr 21, 2010)

*Bow Madness XS*

Just added a Bow Madness XS with John's Custom Strings to the rack for treestand and ground blind...


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*For sure*

Eagle does

'10 Vendetta 28" 60#


----------



## dieseldon (Aug 16, 2007)

XFORCE w/the DeathGrip puts food on my table. :darkbeer:


----------



## misspink (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm a proud owner of a PSE Chaos in pink camo... but looking at upgrading soon... and sticking with a PSE of course


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

*How many pse!!!*

I have 6, trying too get rid of a edge 2050z!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

The new one - a Skull Madness XL


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i own a x force ss gx but am really eye balling the axe 6 who knows might have one of those bad boys before to long


----------



## marcus1027 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Former PSE shooter..*

Sorry, hate to leave the crowd.. So many are happy with their bows.. I got the rare "Bad" one.. in the shop 5 times in 2 weeks.. The shop was awesome though and took it back. Upgraded to something different.. not important what. Did like the bow, it was a 2010 Vendetta XS.. Not bashing PSE here, the bow was good.. fast, accurate and easy to shoot.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Got my AXE 6 this week and I think this will be my spot bow this year:mg: I was shooting a 5 spot round tonight and I was shooting it as well as any bow I have ever shot. I love it. My 16 year old son took my BowMadness, I didn't need two bows, and I have his Martin for sale in the classifieds. I love the PSE, I have owned about every kind of bow out there and I am really excited about my AXE. Here is a pic of my AXE and my sons BowMadness and my wife has a brand new PSE Chaos NI One I don't have pics of that one yet.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

very nice


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

love them x forces :shade:


----------



## buckrut5 (Jun 28, 2010)

I shoot and hunt with a PSE DAKOTA


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

*Back from Cracker today with my new AXE6*











































































Thanks to Lee Martin for the ceramic coating, and Mike for taking apart, mailing to Lee, and re-assembly. 29/60 which IBO w/p/loop is 339 fps and with a 402gr she shoots 297 fps. I have a HHA slider that needs re-assembled, has some red detail, and it will be complete. Mike has reinvented hooking up a Limb Driver and says my bow is one of the 1st he has done this setup with. Happy 4th to everyone!


----------



## king_jay85 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Switched over to PSE...*

I don't know if any bow company will ever beat bowtech's grip (for my personal liking), but PSE sure beat the Captain I was shooting. I just got an axe 6 that's easier to pull back, smoother / quieter, and much faster than my captain. I never thought it would come to this because I've always loved bowtech, but there's no denying it now that Im a PSE kind of guy...


----------



## boomersooner23 (Mar 17, 2008)

X-Force 6 HF 60 LBS 335 Grs. 28" draw 318 FPS.


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

on its way the Crush II:shade:


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll be slayin in with a '10 AXE 6. 

Specs in my sig. It'll be at 67lbs an lil over 300 for huntin season.


----------



## deerhunter424 (Jan 1, 2010)

Blacked out Axe 6 here.


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Camo riser/black limb BMXL. Black Gold Solaris, Limbdriver, Posten 10", Johns Customs Strings and Cables, rest of the setup TBD....


----------



## jay12clay (Nov 27, 2008)

*Pse*

First PSE in 15 years, 2010 AXE 7!


----------



## Dlayne (Jul 14, 2010)

*Carroll Marauder II*

Just bought an old school PSE Carroll Marauder II, new arrow rest, otherwise pretty but in good condition in my opinion. Paid 120 for it, case, some arrows, all the accessories, worth it? It's my first compound bow as well.


----------



## Westenhoffer (Aug 5, 2010)

I've recently gotten an old school 1994 PSE, SR1000. I just got it restrung and fired it for the first time today... it was making half-dollar sized groups at 30 yards. It may be slower than what you'd find on the shelf these days, but is was very consistent.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

2009 PSE X-Force Treestand Gx,Love my Bow,I Fall in Love again and again every time i Pick it up !!


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

Me,and lovin it!


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i shoot the best bow in the world. of course


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

I shoot one and love it! I've only had two bows... an old PSE Stradic Flight Express and now an 08 PSE Rogue X MF (got it for $320 new in 2008):shade:


----------



## Jackthecat (Jan 26, 2010)

2009 Browning Rage here.


----------



## Jackthecat (Jan 26, 2010)

2009 Browning Rage here.


----------



## RobbieHood (Aug 13, 2010)

I have an old school Razorback (one piece) coming in the mail, should be here by next friday.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

*Omen*

X force OMen for me. the REEPER


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Just got my new hunting bow for the year...2010 Vendetta XL

It's a 60# and I cranked the limbs down, I still need to put it on the scale and see what it is maxing out at. 

I set it at 29.5 and used some Bohning Thread Lock on the PSE mod screws. 

Draws VERY smooth and holds nice. I am curious to see what it does on the chrono with a 375 grain arrow.:tongue:

I put my faithful Trophy Ridge Micro Alpha 3 (complete with dried blood from my spring gobbler), a Trophy Ridge Whisker Biscuit, a 12 inch 11 ounce B-Stinger Pro Hunter, and a Bohning Lynx 4 arrow quiver.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I put a 24 inch B-Stinger XL Premier on it with a 12 inch side bar...Oh my LORD!

First off - a 24 inch Premier bar is so stiff, it is like a lolly column! But on the bow, it held so steady it was almost unfair!


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

mine is pse thunderflite


----------



## BowMadness430 (Aug 19, 2010)

2009 PSE Bowmadness here in NC!!!~


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

PSE is the best


----------



## OneBadBowhunter (Jun 13, 2010)

i shoot a nw stinger and i love it.


----------



## PassYoungBucks (Jan 17, 2009)

check


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

Here!!!
'08 PSE X-Force
61.4 lbs 29" draw
Top Gun 4 pin sight
Phantom drop away rest
Vibracheck string stop

It's my everything rig.


----------



## haley56228 (Mar 2, 2004)

I have a 2010 Dream Season and an EVO on the way.


----------



## mrklean (May 26, 2009)

have a x-force, love the speed hate the draw cycle :teeth:


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

If u want speed, and an awesome draw cycle, get a 2010 AXE 6...SMOOTH!


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

agreed


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Have shot them for years. Now PSE Dream Season and PSE Shark X.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

IM a FANBOY but why not I also buy CHEVY only as well.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

The current starter


----------



## mdequaine (Mar 27, 2011)

Love my new PSE!


----------



## trophyquest (Apr 20, 2011)

PSE Axe 7


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Omen Pro up in this mofo...


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

blump


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

el bumpo


----------



## markfromholland (Nov 6, 2007)

i just sold my 2004 bowtech and now have a 2011 pse bow madness xs. i do not have a lot of experience with different bowas as i am a lefty, and there are not many
lefthanded bows overhere.

i really like the bow madness !


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

markfromholland said:


> i just sold my 2004 bowtech and now have a 2011 pse bow madness xs. i do not have a lot of experience with different bowas as i am a lefty, and there are not many
> lefthanded bows overhere.
> 
> i really like the bow madness !


good move


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well a few years after selling my 09 GX, I finally came back to PSE with buying a new EVO. Now I remember Y I loved my GX6


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

Axe 6 for me...


----------

